# Anybody ever clearcoat an engine?



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has any pics of how an engine looks just with clearcoat, no color. Just finished cleaning engine and was thinking of putting no color on it.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Why would u wanna do that?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't know if the clear would hold up? Normally you'd have to put a high temp primer, then base and clear.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Are there high temp clears and bases.. Iwould like to put some pearl or flake in mine but i was under the impression you can only use high temp engine paint.. Its gonna be a driver so i want it to be durable..


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

I would like to do it because I like the way the engine looks with no paint, just naked metal. I have no experience with paint so I was wondering if there is anything out there that I could spray on so that it doesn't change the look/color, and i would get no rusting, easy to clean. Kind of like putting on a clear finish, not to distort the steel look. I think it looks good bare, and have never seen someone leave their engine like this before.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

when painting a motor you dont need high temp paint... you just have to PREP it correctly. your hood in summer time gets hotter than your motor.... however clear over bare metal aint gonna hold up unless you find a crazy ass adhesion promotor or somethin


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

SERIOUSHYDROS said:


> Are there high temp clears and bases.. Iwould like to put some pearl or flake in mine but i was under the impression you can only use high temp engine paint.. Its gonna be a driver so i want it to be durable..


Use high temp engine primer in a spray can.. available at any major car parts retailer. Then spray regular paint and clear.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

impalacusTOM said:


> I would like to do it because I like the way the engine looks with no paint, just naked metal. I have no experience with paint so I was wondering if there is anything out there that I could spray on so that it doesn't change the look/color, and i would get no rusting, easy to clean. Kind of like putting on a clear finish, not to distort the steel look. I think it looks good bare, and have never seen someone leave their engine like this before.


Try Glisten PC by POR15.. its basically clear for bare metal.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I've talked to my distributors about kandy painting an engine and they said just use regular paint.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Thnx for start'n this topic... And thnx for the helpful info


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Flipflopbox is right, summer heat on a hood is hotter than engine, and the clear wont stick to just bare metal.....but u might wanna try POR15 clear i believe its designed to go over bare steel


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Not sure if this will have an effect on the engine or what or if it will work or if its even practical but have you thought about clear powder coat??? just a thought.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tko_818 said:


> Try Glisten PC by POR15.. its basically clear for bare metal.


x2....


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya if you want to do clear straight over it i would contact customer service at por15 they will tell you how to do it with there stuff most likely!!


but if your painting just use etch or epoxy primer then follow as normal as painting anything else!!


----------

